# KDS Detailing message



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys :wave:










and a










too :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

awesome :thumb:


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Is this you now offering vajazzles for paint?


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Clark @ PB said:


> Is this you now offering vajazzles for paint?


Priceless:lol:


----------



## Jayme_ (Dec 8, 2011)

Brilliant:thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

That's sooo reem! :lol: merry crimbo kelly and team!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Show off 

Happy christmas all! :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Lovin' it Kelly! 

Have a Happy Christmas and best wishes to all at KDS for a proseprous New Year! :thumb:

Looking forward to more awesome Threads from you next year! :buffer:

Alan W


----------



## R9SH G (Mar 14, 2011)

That's a bit flash.. Nice
( I couldn't help thinking it reminds me of something)


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Different but ace, happy Xmas to all you kds


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Brilliant merry xmas guys:thumb:


----------



## ben1988 (Jan 28, 2009)

happy xmas to all at kds


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

nice one


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

kdskeltec said:


> Hi Guys :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool! Same to you guys!


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Spot on, Merry Xmas and a Happy New year Kelly


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

happy Xmas !
Perfect


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Hahahaha, like that a lot!!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very good indeedie.. Merry Christmas guys.


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

Thank you from Italy and merry xmas to all forum !


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!:wave:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

such a show off kelly 

really cool though... merry xmas and happy new year to kelly and the KDS team :thumb:


----------



## badman1972 (Jun 24, 2010)

Haha classic :thumb:

All the best guys


----------



## Stomper (Jun 8, 2011)

If Carlsberg did Beading .....:thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Thats better than the Icing work on my cake!!!

Could be a new venture there Kelly, Cake decorating :lol:

Merry Christmas to you and your team, which people should be reminded their work which contributes to KDS 1st class service.

Look forward to more interesting threads next year... Many thanks for your informative posts which help many of us with perfecting the ever art of OCD perfectionisum......:thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That's genius Kelly! :lol:

Merry Xmas to you and your team - Paul, Cons and Tracey!

Have a great 2012 and see you in Jan!

Russ.


----------



## shuggett (Oct 27, 2010)

*merry christmas*

Kelly,
thats very clever!!!!!
See you in the new year
Steve


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

[email protected] Clark's comment.

cheers Kelly,all the best to you and the KDS crew for the new year


----------



## a5kcl (Jun 15, 2006)

*Genius*

Some brilliant threats from you folks this year, for that reason alone I hope Santa gives you some extra special pressies this year!!!

I wouldn't be surprised if at 0001, the Sleigh is parked on your roof getting the orange peel sorted out!


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Brilliant!


----------

